

Pope Francis: Wasting food is like stealing from the poor - thejteam
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-faith/pope-francis-wasting-food-is-like-stealing-from-the-poor/2013/06/05/d4dc167c-ce13-11e2-8573-3baeea6a2647_story.html

======
samstave
Maybe he should sell off some of the massive holdings that the Vatican has and
invest in food for the poor?

